# AdobeR.exe Problem



## gmanog (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi
I have got a file called AdobeR.exe. It has got nothing to do with Adobe. Its a virus it seems. I have searched in the net, not able to find any solution for it. This file gets into the Pen Drive automatically when its inserted. I did not find any harm due to this file. But i think its a spyware. Please help to remove this. (Avast Home edition do not support to remove this)


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 1, 2007)

this virus or spyware is spread all over my college network. it automatically copies itself to pendrive or HDD. use windows search and find adobeR file n manually delete it. Kaspersky detects it automatically.


----------



## gmanog (Feb 1, 2007)

I have searched and deleted already, its coming back again.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 1, 2007)

First install a antivirus
go into safe mode and delete the files


----------



## anandk (Feb 2, 2007)

yep, its a trojan/malware. Use a-squared anti-malware or avg/ewido anti-spy to remove it !

is its location C:\Windows\AdobeR.exe 
u may also use 'delete doctor' to delete it otherwise. and then clear up ur pc junk with ccleaner.


----------



## Redders (Apr 26, 2007)

You can use MS32DLL.dll.vbs killer to remove this trojan
You can download it here
*howto.redcomputer.net/antivirus/adober.php


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 26, 2007)

Download kasperkey AV

Restart your system in safe mode

and start full system scan


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 26, 2007)

It is identified by Trend Micro as WORM_RJUMP.D.

Here is the manual removal procedure


----------



## nana (May 1, 2007)

Redders said:
			
		

> You can use MS32DLL.dll.vbs killer to remove this trojan
> You can download it here
> *howto.redcomputer.net/antivirus/adober.php




fixtool include trojan...Win32:KillFiles-CG [Trj] detected with avast


----------



## mochichote (May 7, 2007)

greetings from panama.
i need help with the adober.

i have antivir as an antinvirus, and he did his work wiping out the virus but
now when i try to insert any other pen drive windows sends me this message

windows doesnt find AdobeR.exe
this is a necesary program in order to open files of the type "File" (!?!?!?!)
write the name of the executable file that will be used instead of it

C????

thanx

Moy


----------



## anandk (May 8, 2007)

^ no. its a reg leftover entry. see if a ccleaner reg scan removes it; else use hjt utility to remove it.


----------

